# Avonmill equest



## Daytona (8 October 2013)

Anyone bought from them..?? Good or bad experience , PM me if you prefer.  Thanks


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (8 October 2013)

I have only heard good, but no personal experience.


----------



## jrp204 (8 October 2013)

I have seen a couple of their horses locally with Sarah Jane, very very nice.


----------



## TequilaMist (9 October 2013)

Girl at yard bought a nice mare from them. Seems to be exactly what they said it was.From ads I've seen prices don't seem stupid either.Wish daughter was still into ponies they have a nice looking connie I would look at advertised.
I may be wrong but think owner was/is a member(?alphamare)


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (9 October 2013)

never purchased but were lovely to deal with when I was enquiring about a job - the owner is a member on here and seems lovely as well


----------



## Sarah_Jane (9 October 2013)

I would highly recommend. My current mare came from them as a novice,was exactly as described if anything she has turned out to be far better than described having now reached Intermediate eventing. 

I recommended them to a friend this year who has just bought a gorgeous 4 year old connie which has turned out be beautifully behaved and a real pleasure to own.

The advantages of Avonmill is that it a small family run yard and they get to know each horse very well before it is sold. Good luck in your search.


----------



## kez1001 (9 October 2013)

If I was looking for a horse I would phone them first! 

Lovely lovely family who are very genuine and J has a super eye for a horse.


----------



## Quadro (10 October 2013)

You cannot go wrong with them. Fair, knowledgable, experianced and very nice, kind people. All horses as described.
Q


----------



## amage (10 October 2013)

Yet another who would very highly recommend. They helped sell my three year old and even gave him b&b for a night on his way from the south of Ireland to the north of Scotland. Courtesy of Joanne I not only sold my horse but have made some fantastic friends and would recommend them to absolutely anyone. The painstaking care she puts into finding, vetting, transporting and then educating them when they arrive at Avonmill is second to none. I would happily buy from and sell to Avonmill


----------



## dibbin (10 October 2013)

I have a friend who has had 2 lovely eventers from Avonmill, I've only heard good things.


----------



## Daytona (10 October 2013)

Cool cheers my sister is interested in a horse from them but neither of us had heard from them or knew anyone who had used them.  That's great they have a good reputation, I will let her know.


----------



## Javabb94 (10 October 2013)

Daytona said:



			Cool cheers my sister is interested in a horse from them but neither of us had heard from them or knew anyone who had used them.  That's great they have a good reputation, I will let her know.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a horse from avonmill last year and she is everything as described and more - such a talented and kind horse wouldn't hesitate when looking for another to be straight there again!


----------



## Scotland (11 October 2013)

I have bought a few horses through Avonmill Equestrian, over the years, including a brood mare, a Grade A and my latest purchase of a novice a month ago. Genuine, professional, honest and quality horses.


----------



## Marydoll (12 October 2013)

Looked to buy my next horse from there but ended up taking a lovely horse on loan for a year instead.
Having spoken to Joanne and seen the quality of horses, i wouldnt hesitate to have a chat and a go see, no pressure, happy to chat over your needs, the horses ive seen are lovely, well put together and usually very well bred. I still  drool on fb over pics of a stunning big Connie they had called " silver " .


----------

